# dark brown standard poodle



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I don’t know hillside but I think they’re worth getting into a little more. They seem to test, but their links don’t work well, so questions should be asked.

I like the fact that their dogs are champion sired or bought as a champion, even if they don’t show themselves.

If you like the looks of their dogs, then I think it might be worth it to ask more questions, like what temperament they breed for, what they do with their dogs, how they raise their puppies, ect.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Browns and reds/apricots are more likely than not to fade. The browns I've known both have faded lots over their lives. Also my mom's mpoo started out looking a lovely red, but was sold as an apricot and apricot he now is for sure. He has faded a lot.

The most important things to look for are good genetics, appropriate health testing with good/excellent/clear results as appropriate to the test and demonstration of good sound temperaments in the lines (showing in any sport is a good indicator there).

As Dechi said though if Hillside interests you then ask questions about the things that aren't clear to you. Make sure you get the right kinds of answers.

I hope you have luck finding a great pup (no matter the color).


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Welcome to PF and good luck on your search! Someone on the Forum once observed that the only poodle color that doesn’t fade is white I searched for brown standards and found my breeder in Texas, Nancy Wilson of Bar None just had a litter. She’s near Corpus Christi, so a bit far.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

I looked at Autumn Hill several years ago. They are in Wisconsin.

Autumn Hills - Specializing in Brown Standard Poodles
https://www.facebook.com/autumnhillpoodles/


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Most, make that almost all, browns fade. If that really bothers you, I might look for a different color, or even a different breed of brown dog (e.g., Irish water spaniel). 

I'm seeing a lot of red flags with Hillside. The word "chocolate," for starters: labs are chocolate; poodles are brown. I'm also seeing a lot of litters, and not a lot of health testing. And they aren't doing anything to prove their stock. 

You might want to be in contact with Maryland Standard Poodles. I am in Washington Poodle Club with Julia, and she has had browns in the past. I also know of a black and brown litter in Wisconsin, but I don't know if you're up for traveling that far.


----------



## doglover101 (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi, thank you everyone for the advice so far. 

But yes I saw that. Hillside doesn't do as many health/genetic testings for their dogs as they should. Even though they come from great lines you shouldn't just base your breedings off of the previous parents. (they are now on the bottom of my list)

But I really do want to stay closer to home (10hrs max) as I hope to visit the breeder/kennel before I decide on a litter and when the puppies actually get here if I decide on them.

I found another place only about 3 hrs from the city. Mizzelle's Standard poodles. Let me know what you guys think. She does seem to have good lines and does all the necessary health screenings. Some of her poodles don't though...is that because they're too young and she's waiting for the 2 year mark?

https://www.mizzellesstandardpoodles.com

I've had my heart set on a brown standard poodle for year, but I was hoping if I could find a super dark brown (almost black looking) that it will fade to a nice brown instead of the cafe color. 

Thanks again!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

No browns, but two great breeders near NYC, Madela in Connecticut and Scheherazade in New Jersey.


----------



## Saphire (Nov 15, 2013)

Did you ever find your puppy? Where?

I am also looking for a dark brown puppy from a reputable breeder


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Yes, all colors, even cream, are likely to fade. I would be suspicious of any claim of "non-fading" brown. That said, some browns do hold color better than others, probably ones that have only black and brown dogs in their background - and that's rather uncommon!


----------



## Lysander (Jul 30, 2021)

doglover101 said:


> Hi, thank you everyone for the advice so far.
> 
> But yes I saw that. Hillside doesn't do as many health/genetic testings for their dogs as they should. Even though they come from great lines you shouldn't just base your breedings off of the previous parents. (they are now on the bottom of my list)
> 
> ...


Your post was from a few years ago, but wondering how your puppy search went and if you ended up with MizzElle's? I am currently on the same mission looking for a quality dark brown standard puppy in the NY area. Any updates would be very appreciated! Thank you woof.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Lysander said:


> Your post was from a few years ago, but wondering how your puppy search went and if you ended up with MizzElle's? I am currently on the same mission looking for a quality dark brown standard puppy in the NY area. Any updates would be very appreciated! Thank you woof.


Check out Marlene Slade of Saphire poodles in NY. You could most likely find her information through the Mohawk Poodle Club


----------



## Lysander (Jul 30, 2021)

Thanks Terry - I am a fan of your gorgeous reds and apricots. We lost our beautiful red standard in June at 13 1/2 years old...still can't believe it. I don't think we could ever have another red, hence the search for browns. I ended up putting a deposit down with MizzElle's Standards. Fingers crossed for a nice brown litter in the spring.


----------

